# [emergency] help!



## Kebin (May 24, 2012)

My cat recently gave birth to 7 kittens. All but one is healthy.. Anyways, she is first time. I noticed she is getting really angry at the kittens. When they start crying she growls and she actually sits on them from anger. I've tested many things. Like she gave birth in my room, so i tried to leave the room for a day and i heard tiny little meows so i came in and she was sitting/laying on them... What should i do? She's being really lazy and making me help [We have strong connection]. Please help! I don't know what to do here.


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

give her time . it took my rescue cat over a week to get used to her baby. she will learn not to sit on them, at the moment she is paniking when they cry. you may have to spend a lot of time with her , helping her settle and moving babys to the right place. i thnk i spent 20 of every 24 hours sat watching over my cat lol she much better now


----------



## Kebin (May 24, 2012)

Lol thanks. She has gotten better since the first day. Her kittens are growing REALLY fast though.. There already exploring and it's day 2.


----------



## vinya12 (Jan 29, 2008)

you may need to get some lactol kitten milk and give her a hand feeding them . weigh them every day to see whos getting the most and whos getting left out . and give mum plenty of food to help her


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

you have had some really good advice there.  I know whenn my cat was a fist time mum she would sit on them occasionally but she soon got used to looking out for her kittens. just keep a close eye on her for a few days. let us know how she gets on
good luck with her and congrats on the new arrivals


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hope mum settles down soon, as said i would keep an eye on them and weigh them, look forward to pictures when you have time._


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

There is no need to feed them if they are gaining weight, it may stop them feeding from mum, how much are they gaining per day? Is this a planned health tested mating?


----------



## Kebin (May 24, 2012)

She's laying down with them. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Kebin (May 24, 2012)

Umm, one of them keeps waddling away. I've tried moving him to his mom. But the cat tries to groom him and then he waddles away again. The bed is not a box, it's a bunch of sheets.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Can you transfer the sheets to a box with a high enough side to stop him wandering away for now?


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Kebin said:


> Umm, one of them keeps waddling away. I've tried moving him to his mom. But the cat tries to groom him and then he waddles away again. The bed is not a box, it's a bunch of sheets.


Why dont have you a proper kittening box? or a box? Ive never heard of kittens being raised on a bunch of sheets?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Why dont have you a proper kittening box? or a box? Ive never heard of kittens being raised on a bunch of sheets?


The theory is good but you've obviously never had to come to a compromise arrangement with a determined cat. I put my foot down as to them giving birth in a particular room but beyond that I tend to give in. I don't keep my cats in cages as a matter of course and they don't appreciate me trying to do so just because they have kittens.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

havoc said:


> The theory is good but you've obviously never had to come to a compromise arrangement with a determined cat. I put my foot down as to them giving birth in a particular room but beyond that I tend to give in. I don't keep my cats in cages as a matter of course and they don't appreciate me trying to do so just because they have kittens.


Im not a breeder so no I havent, never said anything about you or your cats being in cages, I said a kittening box, online they are all open topped boxes, or a box, neither or which are cages  All I said was Ive never heard of someone rasing them on a bunch of sheets then shocked that one falls away, if it has no sides common sense it will fall away from mum?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I agree that there is no arguing with a determined mum. She will keep moving the babies if she doesn't like where you want them to be, and that isn't good for them.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I think many people would be surprised at how mobile newborn kittens are. Like most people I would love all my litters to be safely contained in a neat box for the first few weeks of life but it honestly doesn't always work like that. I've come to realise that no mother cat would have such facilities in the wild and the 'nest' simply wouldn't be anything like the type of container which makes us humans happy. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't,each queen and each litter is different.


----------



## Kebin (May 24, 2012)

The cat would get angry when there in box, so we made a comfy little nest for them. There about 2 weeks now. Opened there eyes. There growing really fast and eating lots. I've carried them a few times. (Mum cat was okay with it) There really fluffy and cute. There gaining weight. I can just see it. I'm not sure what this is, but they kinda lay on there back and claw the air. Possibly there like playing? xD. Thanks for the help guys. But i noticed when i pick them up (with just washed hands) they sneeze and when i put them back down there fine.. Are they allergic to me or something? They are also 2 weeks old. Should i start getting kitten food? If so, should i get soft or hard? Thank you.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

They don't start weaning for at least anther two weeks - so NO to kitten food.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

As they get mobile they investigate everything, including mum's food if it's in a nice shallow dish they can walk into. A lot of folks feem mum kitten food during lactation, but if she has wet food where the kittens can find it they will start weaning themselves when they are ready. Be warned - it's a messy business to start with!


----------



## AmeliaRose (Jun 28, 2012)

You sound like me, very panicy where theyre concerned. I started panicing when my cat gave birth especially because the first kitten was breech and mum was crying with pain but didnt want me near her, I was ready to phone a vet for advice maybe a call out but she pulled it out herself before I had chance. Your cat also sounds like mine. She growled alot the second day but I found it was because I changed the bedding as she tried to sleep on the previous blanket which was inside the washing basket. It took for me to sit with her and calm her down before she would even question sitting in it again! She also sits on her babies alot but she's learning. I dont agree with cages or confined boxes, so I've found a cat bed with a little higher sides than normal, big enough for mum and babies, but also deep enough that they cant crawl out. Alls Ive done is padded it out with old bed sheets flat obviously so they cant get tangled or suffocate. I agree totally with her location if shes happy there I wouldn't be worried atall. Some cats run after their babies anyway and pick them back up if they wander off. Maybe a little wander around will be good for them too. If they roll off just make sure they land on something soft and don't roll too far. Good luck with the kittens


----------

